# Camper trailer inspection question



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

We just bought a Casita 17ft and in the process to transfer title over to our name. Does it require an inspection? Thanks.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Look at registration paperwork. If it is registered for over 4500 pounds then yes. If 4500 or less then no.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

If your gross weight is more than 4,500 ,you'll need to get it inspected.It's on the VIN plate.You'll get a notice whens it's time to renew tags.Make sure on the notice the weights match between the trailer and the notice.Mine were wrong and had my boat way heavier requiring me to have brakes.We had a Casita several years until my wife threw a fit wanting something with a bigger shower,and I caved. Biggest mistake I've ever made.One of the biggest! Your going to love that camper.I'm almost tearing up just talking about it.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks. I looked at the plate on the camper trailer and it has a rating of 2,850lbs gross weight, so it looks like it doesn't need an inspection.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

The state can't see the plate. It's what's on their paperwork. Take a picture of that plate and rate it to that at the tax office if needed. The computers go by the registration paperwork.

I have a trailer that was on off shore boat giant triple axle trailer that I cut down and put a single axle. The plate on the trailer says 18,000 pounds. I took pictures of single axle now and a weigh ticket from a cat scale showing actual weight under 4500 pounds. Had them rerate it down on their paperwork even though the vin manufacturers tag says 18,000. Now rated down under 4500 and no inspection needed.


----------

